# pregnancy time care



## royjdeleon (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys, I wanna know about the importance of doing exercise and medication during the pregnancy period. My wife is 2 months pregnant and my mom is compelling me to admit her in any caring centres for such exercises and medications. Can anyone tell me the importance of this? One of my friends was saying as such exercises will make the delivery pain and injury free (as his wife got some pre and post natal care like this from a clinic named Physiomobility). Can anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

royjdeleon said:


> ... One of my friends was saying as such exercises will make the delivery pain and injury free ...


Only a guy would say this.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

royjdeleon said:


> Hi guys, I wanna know about the importance of doing exercise and medication during the pregnancy period. ...


I hope you mean "meditation", not medication.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

royjdeleon said:


> ... and my mom is compelling me to admit her in any caring centres for such exercises and medications. ...


a) You make it sound like she is being committed to an asylum;
b) If you really mean "compelling", maybe you should tell uberMom to back off now if she ever wants to see her grandchild.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree. This is most bizarre. It is best that YOU and YOUR wife do some of your own research and that SHE decide how much pre-natal programs she gets into. That said, it is usually good for a first timer to connect with one or two pre-natal exercise/educational programs sponsored by various groups.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Some people are daf when it comes to pregnancy. They want to do all manner of new age spiritual bullshit thinking it will be better for the baby,

Like the woman in cali who wanted to birth with dolphins until they tried to kill the baby and rape her. Or people who want to birth at home using a midwife until there are complications and they are rushing to the hospital and give birth in a cab.

When pregnant, eat healthy balanced, dont drink or smoke or take anything other than a doctor prescribed multi vitamin. Tylenol sparingly for headaches is ok. They have a safe drug for morning sickness. Stay away homeopathy or any such garbage. A woman can be moderately active like walking or just putzing around the house but by no means should she run do super stretching or yoga or life weights or anything like that.

Oh yeah and your wife will take the drugs at delivery. They all do and why not. Its what they are there for. This isn't the stone age.


----------

